
Why the Apple IIgs was better than the first Macintosh - doener
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7h4tepFbMso
======
DerekL
Interesting theory that Steve Jobs sabotaged the Apple II GS, but I'm not sure
how that could have happened. Maybe he put a curse on John Sculley?

The price comparison is not accurate. A floppy drive was $399 (or $299 for a
5.25"), so the total is $1897, still about $700 less than the Mac Plus. Also,
the II GS only came with 256 kB of RAM, compared to the Mac Plus's 1 MB. It
was $129 to add another 256 kB, but I don't know how much a 1 MB upgrade cost.

